# Fussy Eaters?



## calum

Hello.

Are your Vizslas fussy eaters? My Vizsla actually takes ages to eat her food, and may also completely leave food altogether.

Thanks for helping
Calum


----------



## donnne21

mine eats its food very fast and never leaves any. have u tried giving him/her any different types of food the he/she mite like?


----------



## ritz

mine is an extremely fussy eater. she will literally go on hunger strikes and has lost 5 pounds in a week before because she will suddenly refuse to eat anything but treats. We have switched her food four times, and finally realized she likes variation in her diet. I have one beef, one chicken, and one duck that i rotate around and she has been really good about eating it. Its the good life recipe brand and then the duck one is an organic i found at a bakery that she loved. Variation in her diet seems to help her a lot and she will eat it, although it might take a little while. hope that helps!


----------



## calum

Yeah. I have now moved mine away from the dried food and onto cans with a dry mixer, she seems to like it more but sometimes still leaves a little and still eats slowly.


----------



## OzVizBoyz

No fussy eaters here thank goodness! I have one who hoovers his food in seconds. My younger Vizsla is a much more delicate and slower eater, and a little more picky, but definitely not fussy. My boys also learn pretty quick, they eat what they get or it's gone!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

hmm, well my Lili is about normal, she eats only when she's hungry and doesn't car much for treats, her brother Tobi on the other hand eats any chance he gets, he even eats things off the table when no one is looking, he ate my mcdonalds angus once, he's so crazy lol


----------



## treetops1974

Our v has recently become picky as well. He's 5 months old. In the last 4 weeks we've changed his food from what the breeders were giving him to a better quality kibble (orijen). After reading some posts on raw foods ... we gave it a shot with mized reviews from rio ... he shortly became picky after this point. Not sure if we should attribute his lack of interest in food to teething, food changes or not liking the menu ... probably a bit of all. After 2 days of not eating I panicked and bought him some wet food (EVO & Inova - same protein mix as his dry - chicken, turkey, whitefish) to mix with his kibble - he killed two cups! However, he has the runs this morning :'(


----------



## 1notenough

I would have to say that with the taste of the wild [high plains] that mine are not fussy eaters.I more often than not put apples or oranges sometimes yogurt or cottage cheese or scrambeled eggs in with there food.It takes them no time to eat.When I dont it takes a little longer but they never miss a meal.


----------



## scooby

Hi my V is 5 months old tomorrow and he loves his food, he's just this week decided he's not bothered about dinner but has double helpings at tea time, he has dried food with a little bit of cooked chicken mixed in and its gone in seconds.
How do i get a picture of scooby onto this forum ?


----------



## 1notenough

you have to have pics stored on your computer a good size is 900x900.go to pictures click on add then browes. click on your pick. then it will load and calum will approve it. then you have a pic on hear.


----------



## scooby

thanks again for the advice tried to upload pic but it's too big and i don't know how to get them smaller(not very good with technology) but thanks again


----------



## tgrove

My Bella is 4.5 months old and she has all but stopped eating. I have tried several different foods and she doesn't seem to like any of them. I have tried Alpo, Nature's Choice, Taste of the Wild, Iams, and every Gravy train. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1notenough

try a raw diet I never met a dog that doesnt like raw meat


----------



## tgrove

what type of raw food? is chicken necks to much for her now?


----------



## Kailua

Snickers has become a very picky eater. This is very frustrating because I have read many books that say that dogs don't know what they're missing so don't keep on varying the food-which makes them picky. Then while reading this topic many of you have varied their diets and have had success. I have done dry kibble, combo of kibble and wet, kibble-wet-raw...almost anything you could imagine. Food in his bowl doesn't drive him but what we're eating does. I'm sure it's mostly our fault with him being picky...any other suggestions or hind sights? :-\


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Do you feed her any vegetables or table scraps? If you mix a bit of cooked rice or the other things I mentioned into their kibble it makes a big difference to their interest. These dogs are definately picky eaters. I have tried to feed mine kibble after 3 days hiking and even though she is hungry from walking all day will still turn her nose up at it. If you compare them to a Labrador they are like chalk and cheese. A Labrador will eat anything, all you can give it, at any time. V's are different, they are discerning eaters. After all their not dogs, there Vizslas!


----------



## Kailua

I've put almost everything you think a dog would like...I've mixed in boiled carrots and broccoli. Hard boiled egg, scrambled egg, soy beans, rice, small chunks of cheese. At this point I'm not worried about fatty foods that may cause weight gain. His battery is on full power when he's out playing so I would figure that he would be starving when he comes back-nope! It's almost like a hit or miss with seeing if his bowl today will be touched or not.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Do you feed him at the same time every day? If he doesn't eat straight away, take the bowl away. He will soon learn its eat or starve. It won't take long before he learns the routine. You're the boss. He only eats when you let him. So if he is hungry put the bowl on the ground and make him wait 30s or so. Don't look at him or talk to him just put him on WAIT. Then when you're ready give him a casual flick of your fingers and an OK.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

OHHH YEAHHH! *koolaid* yeah i have this problem with lily, her brother tobi eats everything but she like us to beg her to eat ....wich is annoying cuz we need to make sure tobi doesn't try and eat her food


----------



## mim540

I realize this is like 13-14 years later lol. But I have a Vizsla/whippet mix who is SUCH a picky eater. We did a 30 mile backing packing trip through maroon bells and she didn’t eat FOR DAYS. Couldn’t be bothered. She’s quite disinterested in her kibble (Royal Canin), so I started mixing with fish oil, a touch of turmeric and hot water. I stir it up so the fish oil dissolves, let it absorb and she can’t get enough. I’m hard pressed to get her to eat hard kibble. She’s also picky with snacks. She’d take a Pringle before she’d take a slice of steak any day. She’s such a Vizsla in so many ways, I just started wondering if being “picky eaters” was common amongst the breed.


calum said:


> Hello.
> 
> Are your Vizslas fussy eaters? My Vizsla actually takes ages to eat her food, and may also completely leave food altogether.
> 
> Thanks for helping
> Calum


----------



## Gabica

i have 2 boys, if they don`t lick their bowls clean i know we should head to the vet immediately, they love their food that much. they are raw fed, and get weekly cooked fish (no seasoning) and 2-3 times a week a boiled egg each. they are never allowed to get any people food, like bread or pizza crust etc. 
even when they are in the show ring, i use freeze dried treats, not cheese or hot dogs other handlers do and they always pretend in front of the judges that they are about to starve if they cannot get that treat


----------

